# 2015 NCVBA Vintage Bicycle Show & Swap Meet March 21st Eden, NC



## richtrix (Jan 19, 2015)

We will be having our 5th Annual Cabin Fever Bicycle and Minibike Swap meet & Show on Saturday, March 21st, 2015 from 9:00am to 4:00pm. This is a inside/outside show with plenty of room and parking. All Bicycles, Minibikes and related items are welcome. There will be show awards and door prizes. There are no fees for spectators, sellers or participants, we even furnish the tables. Everything is free! The Show will be held at 223 The Boulevard Eden, NC...Please plan to attend. Any questions please email or call Richie richtrix@triad.rr.com (336-552-9844) or Tony tpender3@yahoo.com (336-280-6551) See you there!


----------



## mike j (Jan 29, 2015)

It was a nice show, went last March, hoping to make it back again.


----------



## richtrix (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pictures Mike........Good pic of Steve k. and JD


----------



## richtrix (Feb 21, 2015)

bttt


----------



## Mikes bikes (Mar 5, 2015)

Counting the days! Thanks for having the Show. Mike from Mikes bikes !


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 5, 2015)

I might make this show since I am unable to attend Copake and MLC/AA this season.
Last Fall, I was struck by a deer on my way home...hoping for some better fortune this time.
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Mar 5, 2015)

Gonna be different without Steve. 
RIP [emoji22] 





I hope to make it to this spring's swap. That's the plan anyway. 



http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/4865862352.html





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 5, 2015)

Easy guy to talk to. gonna miss him.


----------



## richtrix (Mar 6, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I might make this show since I am unable to attend Copake and MLC/AA this season.
> Last Fall, I was struck by a deer on my way home...hoping for some better fortune this time.
> Chris




Chris, I'm hoping you can make it. You always have good stuff at very fair prices, not to mention your bike knowledge. Please come and have a safe trip!

Richie


----------



## richtrix (Mar 16, 2015)

One last Bump before the SHOW!


----------



## robertc (Mar 17, 2015)

If all of the stars align and the river doesn't rise, I plan on being there Richie. I have a cute little 50's era 20" girls Schwinn that I originally purchased for my grand daughter. She has no interest in"old" bicycles so I'm bringing it for sale. It's just a little too small for a rider. LOL


----------



## richtrix (Mar 19, 2015)

Hope to see you there Robert.....I've had a lot of newcomers calling.....I think it's going to be a good one.


----------



## robertc (Mar 19, 2015)

Always a good show with great friends and wonderful bikes.


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 20, 2015)

Ready to go.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Loaded and leaving soon. See you guys in about 6 hrs. Save me a spot.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2015)

This is one I would like to do but this is a busy time of the year for me and with Get-A-Grip and MLC/AA this would be pushing it for me. I hope you all have a great turn out--and we need to see pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 21, 2015)

Had a great time today at the show. Thank you Richie and Tony for putting it on. It was great seeing everyone.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 21, 2015)

I had a really good time and made it down and back without any deer incidents this time around. 
Big thanks to Ritchie and Tony and the volunteers that keep the show without cost and supply an ideal indoor/outdoor venue with tables, door prizes, and other engaging activities.
It's a laid back event and nice stuff does turn up...there were some new buyers and sellers today.
I picked up a couple of ladies parts bikes I have pictured, but I grabbed some needed things and I might get around to other pics later, but it was getting dark after I unloaded the van.
-An early nickel ND model D hub and W Hub
-A couple of nice front Model W's as good finish ain't easy and I have a bundle of nice rears, but few fronts
-A nice Musselman "bump" hub for that future Aerocycle or early ballooner
-Prewar outie Delta horn tank button
-Original blue paint Delta 3-ribbed front loader torpedo
-Original fingered grip pair
-US Royal w/w tires, supple and will display well on my recent '38 black Colson slab tank I bought earlier in the week
-An old pedal wrench
-A vintage ELDI bike stand
-A prewar OP ladies Shelby frame, shock master fork, and chrome peanut tank to build up.
-And some NOS balloon tubes made in the USA

Thanks again and good to hang out with like minded folk for a day and I'll see ya'll at the next meet!
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks again guys for another show swap. It was weird not having Steve K. there but, we saw some of his collection displayed and for sale.

Tony P. managed to negotiate a fair price for me with Steve's family on this nice condition 1951 Columbia 3 Star. That's 2 of Steve's bikes I now own and am proud to have them.





Also picked a couple of smalls.  





Great event and Richie, Dave K, Tony and their family and members managed to pull off again.
Thanks guys!
Now to explain to the wife that I took 5 bikes and came home with 6[emoji54]



 

















I did somehow win one of the Top 12 awards with this 66 Murray AMC VIII ladies tanklight.  




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## redman007 (Mar 22, 2015)

Beautiful bike JD!


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 22, 2015)

I also came in top 12. Had a good time.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 22, 2015)

Lots of work went into that one Kevin. Congrats.
Halloween rider!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## tpender3 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Steve knier's Bkes and parts*

I would like to thank everyone that came to the Eden show.  We had a good time and enjoyed meeting old and new friends. I would like to thank everyone that bought from me (Tony).  Steve's Wife Melanie was very thankful and with your help I was able to sell all the Parts and Bikes that I brought except for 2 bikes all the money taken in was given to Melanie. It shows how the bike community comes together to honor a Friend and helps his family THANK YOU
Also thank everyone for coming to the Show we are small but growing every year with your support hopefully we will continue to grow 

Thanks Tony Pendergraph
PS Steve had a few bikes that did not make it to the show. I will post pictures later


----------



## mike j (Mar 22, 2015)

That is one really cool bike Kevin.


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you


----------

